# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Fotografite qe shenuan '05 nga Reuters

## StormAngel

Me poshte keni mundesi te shifni fotografi qe sipas agjensise Reuters jane fotografite qe kane shenuar vitin qe po na kalon. :)

----------


## StormAngel

Ja ketu me poshte do vendosi dhe lidhjen e internetit deri tek foto.
Jane 40 gjithsej. 

http://photos.reuters.com/Pictures/g...es/&edition=US

----------

